# Test C, Trestolone Ace, Tren E, Anadrol, Epistane, Osta Log



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*I've been running this log on a different forum for more than 2 weeks. I'm not getting a ton of feedback there, so hoping to get some here. 

Goal - RECOMP

*First time running a log. Hope to keep it informative and up to date. Mostly, I wanted to put a log out there of someone running Trest Ace in oil, because I couldn't find anything out there. I've read anecdotal reports from Mike Arnold, Admin at PHF, and a few others, but nothing from start to finish. Please no questions about how to make it - check out basskiller, talk to brundel, etc. If you can cook a damn turkey...

*Starting stats:*

6'0 184lbs 10% body fat 34yo 16 years lifting experience, 11 years AAS experience. Some measurements - 17 inch bicep, 33 inch waist. 

I'm past the age where I want to be much over 200 - I bulked to 245 years ago, and I've pretty much spent the last 10 years cutting from that. My goal in this cycle is 200 with a decrease in body fat. The only way that's gonna happen is if Trestolone does what it's supposed to do.  

*Doses:*

Test Enanthate 250mg E3D Weeks 1-8, 350mg E3D weeks 9-14
Trestolone Acetate 50mg ED Weeks 1-6
Trenbolone Enanthate100mg ED Weeks 4 - 14
Ostarine 20/20/20/20
Epistane 45/45/45/45/45/45
Anadrol 0/0/50/50/50/50

*Reasoning:*

*Test:* My cruise dose is 150 Test E and 100 Masteron. I'm walking into this from a cut while cruising, including Clen. I'm keeping the Test to 500 while on Trest so that I can see what Trest is capable of for me.

*Trest:* I'm starting with the plan of 50mg for 6 weeks, but I may shorten the length of this and up the dose if it's not kicking ass. I don't expect that to be the case.

*Tren:* I only have enough Trest for the 6 weeks, but have an ocean of Tren. And I never run a cycle without Tren.

*Ostarine:* Only reason for this is I've had it sitting around for a year and never got around to using it. I wanted something mild to stack with Epi, a mild methylated compound, and this fits the bill.

*Epistane:* I want a good dry compound that will assist in cutting fat, isn't very hepatoxic, and that can be run for 6-8 weeks.

*Anadrol:* Drol has always worked very well for me in cutting - it's very overlooked when it comes to that. At 50mg, even 75mg, I don't bloat. The important thing here is to have a compound in there that works through a non-AR pathway, and Drol is the best for that in my experience. This should be a benefit for not only the Epi, but also the Trest, as Mike Arnold has described. 

*Supports and PCT:* I blast and cruise, so no PCT for me thank god. I'm running Caber for the progesterones, Anastrozole for my AI, and atorvistatin for lipids. In 6 months, I was able to bring my cholesterol from damn near 400 down to less than 100 with this.

*Pictures:* No pics, sorry.

That's the plan. Again, most of what I describe with be about the Trest since there's tons of info out there about the others. We need some quality descriptions of how we would feel on Trest, what results we can expect, and what sides will present. If you're along for the ride, I'll try to keep up with your comments. Thanks.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

I am 3 days into this. Very noticeable body temp increase. No noticeable BP increase, but I haven't monitored it yet. No headaches. No insomnia, but I have awakened earlier than normal everyday and still felt wide awake. Slight lethargy here and there in the day, but nothing overwhelming.


No PIP period from the Trest, which I mix with the Test. It's very smooth in GSO. Vascularity is about the same as precycle, but I didn't expect anything magical to happen just yet. I do have a better focus in lifting sessions so far. 

*Diet:* I am running a TKD diet at 300g protein, 150g fat, and below 100g carbs taken only preworkout and post workout. I have a feeling I will probably have to increase intake depending on how the Epi and Trest work for me in shredding fat.

*Training Split:

*Day 1: Quadriceps, Hamstrings
Day 2: Back, Biceps, Abdominals
Day 3: Shoulders, Trapezius
Day 4: Off
Day 5: Chest, Triceps, Calves
Day 6: Off
Day 7: Repeat

*Cardio:*  I am doing limited cardio right now - 15 minutes 3-4 times weekly. I do hot yoga with the wifey once a week or so, and that keeps me lean.

*Weight:* 187 (+3lbs)


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 4:

*Still no insomnia. Slept like a baby, actually. Aggression slightly elevated, but very controllable. Muscle hardness is very noticeable. This morning's weigh in was 188, and I look and feel leaner. After a couple of weeks in, I will check my body fat.

Shoulders, traps today. Scary strength! I didn't expect a huge strength increase this early, but it was unbelievable. 15 minute cardio session was great. Felt like I got more out of it than usual, if you can understand that.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 5: 186

*_Rest day. _Sleeping like a rock for a full 8 hours. Could be part of Drol or Epi lethargy, but I'm not tired at all during the day. Since yesterday, i've noticed some very mild anxiety. I have no reason to be anxious, and I just don't get anxious anymore. I haven't felt this on Epi, Drol, Osta, our Test before, so it could be the Trest. I dropped 2lbs since yesterday, which I can only assume is due to glycogen stores. I am still leaning out considerably - as the day went on, I noticed this to the point of saying "holy fu**" a handful of times. It's not like a Tren increase in muscle, or anything else I've used before. It's a genuine progressive leaning out by the day. My lagging area is chest, and it's starting to tighten up and become more defined and proportionate. If this keeps up, this is exactly what I am looking for in a 6 week compound for blasting. Looking forward to week 2 when things should really start rocking!


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 6: 188

*_Training_: Chest and Tri's. Chest is my lagging group, so I was very excited for this workout. Strength continues to increase, and muscle hardness is unbelievable. 
_Appearance_: I'm looking leaner and leaner by the day, even with the weight increase. Slight anxiety is still there randomly in the daytime. Vascularity is not intense, but strong. Cuts are starting to appear where they were not before. 
_Libido_: Libido is expected to be greatly increased on Trest. I can't fairly compare this right now, because it aint happening for a little while. Wifey just gave birth to our 3rd little girl, so we're on a little break after the delivery. But when fooling around in other ways, I have definitely experienced what we'd call Tren-dick, Deca-dick. Caber should help here.
_Notes_: Trestolone is definitely a compound that produces daily improvements in a way that I've only experienced with Tren Ace and M1T. But Trestolone seems stronger in this regard.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 7: 189

*_Training_: Recovery seems to be very much enhanced with these compounds. I am strongly considering switching to working muscle groups 2x a week, because I am fully recovered after a couple of days no matter how strenuous the workout was. Today I did rear delts, lats and calves. My back is not as defined, but it has quickly improved with this cycle.
_Vascularity_: Still not very impressive, but it's there. The veins look fuller and thicker, but not as road mappy and bulging as I'm used to.
_Temperament_: I'm not feeling any more aggressive than usual, no short temper or impatience like I experience on Tren or Clen. The workouts are very focused. I awake feeling refreshed and have steady energy throughout the day - no grogginess or insomnia. 

It's very quiet in here! Any questions or comments?


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 8*: 189

Beginning of the second week. Today's workout (bi's and abs) was one for the books! Crazy strength and one of the top 5 pumps I've ever had Vascularity and muscle density was intense today. Muscle hardness is in full effect, as full and strong as I've ever been. Since I still feel like I am leaning out, I am very satisfied with the results from the first week. Week 2, the Anadrol should start rocking. The Trestolone should be rocking. As for my Test...

_Issue_: I've got an issue with the Test I'm running, because the source has been accused of sending bunk gear, and truth be told, I don't feel at all like I'm on Test. I feel like I'm on legit Tren wihout Test. I've switched to a different vial from someone else, but that's gonna take a couple of weeks to start kicking. This is very disappointing. I cruised with this bunk Test, or thought I was cruising. It coul just be severely underdosed, because I didn't experience any real sides. I wouldn't have noticed any sexual sides, because my wife had just given birth. Not cool.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 9*: 190 (+6)

_Notes: _Today and yesterday, some level of lethargy has started to be noticeable. I've gotten up early both days, so that could be it moreso than the compounds. Muscle density and hardness are even more pronounced than yesterday - this can't be water weight. It's a pretty steady 1lb increase daily with an overall leaner physique. At this pace, I will definitely hit 200 by the end of the Trestolone (wish I had more!), but the body fat is my main focus if I can get that down. Veins are thick and full, but I want to see veins where I've never seen veins before.

_Training_: Day off. I don't feel physically as if I need one, but marriage calls. That's the other thing about this cycle - no matter how hard I go in a workout, I feel the next day or the day after that as if I can do it all again, harder. For all of this to be working so well with some bunk Test, it's impressive to me. 

_Connective tissue_: Up until today, I experienced very little tendon irritation in my right elbow/forearm and left shoulder. Several months back, I had significant problems with these. This is one reason I was reconsidering using Epi here. I do, however, have brand new knee joint pain today (very tolerable so far), even though my tendons feel stronger. I would presume that the Trestolone is strengthening the tendons and the Epi is drying up the joints, in addition to my AI.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 10*: 191

_Notes_: Another 1lb increase from yesterday. Today I felt some mild bloating, which could be due to the Anadrol or Test, or the fact that I ate a lot of carbs this morning. 

_Diet_: I had intended to do this cycle with a TKD diet, but I have shifted to a high protein, high fat, low carb plan because I just don't have the time right now to keep up with TKD. I like to be really focused when I'm running keto. I'm particularly impressed that I am not eating much over maintenance, and still steadily increasing mass by the day. I'd love to see what Trest/Prop/Mast/Var/Clen woul do on a cut. As a matter of fact, my next blast will probably look something like that. 

_Training_: Hamstrings, Quadriceps. There was no stopping me this morning. Plate after plate after plate after plate after plate. Went so hard I could barely walk off the floor, but I managed to get some quick cardio on my way out. And here we are just a few hours later and I feel like I can go at it again. The recovery with this cycle is amazing.

_Connective tissue_: Tendonitis was already bothering me before even lifting today, and today was leg day. Again, I'm guessing it's the Epi. I usually notice this more when I'm running a strong oral, and it subsides when I take a break and take it easy on the weight. Joints are not very much more brittle than normal, and I'm not running any joint supps.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 11*: 192.

_Training_: Shoulders and traps. Pump and vascularity were rocking - like freaky rocking. There's no hiding that I'm "on" right now. Of course, my response is, "Man, I just started eating cleaner and bigger, taking the right supplements, training harder than ever..." They couldn't handle this shit anyway.

_Diet_: I could really use some diet cleanup, because I've been slacking. I eat clean, I eat big, but it's not as dialed in as I want it to be so that I know where I'm at above maintenance. Haven't been prepping my meals for the week or minimizing carbs as I had planned. Working on that this week.

_Appearance_: Still leaning out. Abs are popping more every day. Chest (my problem area) is steadily improving in a way that only Tren with a CKD diet and EC/T3 has ever done for me. Acne on back, shoulders chest is steadily improving, as I am also running Accutane. I usually run it at 20mg/day, but increased to 40mg/day. My liver enzymes are always on the back end of normal range, no matter how hard I beat it up, so I am comfortable running Accutane with orals. It is not this way for everybody. The point here is that the aromatization of the Trest is not resulting in any further acne.

_Temperament_: I am not nearly as short tempered as I've been on Tren. I'm pretty easy going as it is, so I can generally control that in any circumstance. I don't feel as aggressive as I've felt on Tren, but I'm running Test higher than Trest. If I meet my goals in this cycle, I am definitely running the following for next cycle: Test (low dose), Trest (high dose), Masteron (moderate dose), Anavar, Clen/T3. If that doesn't get me diced, then I don't deserve it!

_Notes_: Speaking of T3, I am adding it in here tomorrow. If Trest is anything like Tren (and it is), then it likely inhibits natural T3 production. So I want to resolve this. I don't like to go above 50mcg, but we'll see how a couple of weeks goes. I am not interested in giving up any muscle, but I seriously want to meet my body fat reduction goal.

_Looking forward_: So I'm 11 days in, 8lbs up.  My goal was 200lbs with a decrease in body fat (reduction of 2%). I've got roughly 24 days left with the Trest. At this pace, I have no reason to believe I will not meet this goal. Since I TRT, I don't anticipate losing any gains while I cruise for a little while.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 12*: 192

_Training_: Another killer chest session, and some tri's and abs. Chest is becoming more and more massive. Tri's are ridiculous. Abs felt harder and stronger than ever today, as if they were contracting as strong as bi's in a curl session. Strength was impressive again. Can't imagine what I'd push with a spotter, because I never use one.

_Appearance/Feeling_: Still feeling and looking a little bloated today, but not much. Hoping to taper that down with the T3. The aromatization of this combination is apparent, but not overwhelming. I would throw Clen in here, but I want to stay away from stims for this 5 weeks, because I feel the body heat increase. It's not like Tren, but it's there. Less noticeably now than a week ago, so that might just be an initial side that subsides really quickly. 

_Notes_: My impression so far is that it hits quicker and harder than Tren Ace. I would call 350mg Trest Ace pretty close to 525 Tren Ace. And on Tren, right about the 2nd week is when I start to really feel it, and then the gains come. With Trest, granted I've got Anadrol/Epi/Osta in there, that was already happening just a few days in - the gains were immediate and haven't stopped since. I don't have notes from past Tren runs to remind me what I gained 2 weeks in, but I don't recall gaining as much while simultaneously losing fat.

Also, keep in mind my age (34) and AAS experience (12+ years). My days of gaining 30lbs in a cycle are long gone, or at least I thought. As we age and gain more experience, we've gotta scratch and fight for every single pound. This compound might be capable of packing on 25-30lbs without any fat gain, or even with some significant fat loss. What more could you want?


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 13: *192lbs

_Training_: Rest day.

_Changes_: I want to explain some changes I am making here. I've seen the majority of the Trest questions around as wanting a comparison between Tren and Trest. To this point, I've estimated that 350mg Trest is as powerful as maybe 525mg Tren. Well I'm increasing the Trest, probably terminating the Anadrol 3 weeks in, and riding out the Epi and Osta. Because of a mix-up, I don't get my T3 yet. Was really looking forward to that. So I'm going to 700mg Trest, 500 Test and let's see what this bad boy can do. At some point, I will introduce Tren Enanthate so that when I stop the Trest, the Tren will be rocking and I can give a fair comparison of the differences in results/sides.

_Gains_: Truth be told, I don't feel a hell of a lot bigger or leaner than I was 3 days ago, and if you'll notice, my gains stalled out at 192 for a few days. Part of this is that I have reduced carbs while increasing protein/fat. I don't feel any bloat today, so I am guessing that the initial Anadrol bloat might be passing. I am hoping that the increase in Trest creates an environment to continue gaining .5-1lbs daily while maintaining or increasing leanness. 3lbs/week will get me to where I intended to be, and then maybe a lean bulk on next blast.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 14: *190lbs.

_Appearance_: Holy shredness! Just when I was beginning to get a little discouraged with the weight slow down, I drop a couple of pounds of fat and continue picking up muscle. Freaky muscle. And the fat reduction provides a very aesthetic look that I am going for. I need to stop letting the scale dictate how I feel about this cycle, because I could very well stay at 190-195 with a 3% reduction in fat and feel more than satisfied.

_Temperament_: A guy tells me at the gym that I'm looking like a super hero cartoon character. I didn't know whether to thank him or snatchp him up. If I was running high doses of Tren, maybe then I would have had to seriously consider it. But not with Trest! Temperament is still top notch. A little short tempered, but nothing a hardcore date with the iron can't fix.

_Training_: Back and bi's. Still going significantly heavier and harder by the week. Muscles were popping like never before today - I do really mean like never before. It's amazing what this compound is capable of within such short bursts of time. 

_Diet_: i've tightened up my intake. Reduced carbs, and target them pre and post workout. Switched protein powders from syntha 6 back to Trutein, which has half the calories and the same protein. This probably has everything to do with the new weight loss.

_Cardio_: Cardio is not an issue on this compound like it is for some on Tren. There is no shortness of breath. No muscle cramping. I am able to run a 20-30 minute cardio session with ease (I usually only do about 15min cardio). The other comparison to Tren is that there is no PIP, and no cough. Those are minor issues if you're serious about it, but having a compound with little to no sides that does what this does... Why is someone not bottling this up and getting rich?

_Thoughts_: I would venture to say that 2 weeks of this is gonna burn more fat than 2 weeks of Clen, with the bonus of increased lean muscle mass. It does not seem friendly with high carbs - that's when I observed bloated day after bloated day. Dropped the carbs and instantly became noticeably leaner. If anybody has ever read GH15's stuff about Tren Ace, then you'll appreciate the subtle daily changes that others might not notice right away, but collectively over the course of the cycle you experience a true transformation. This is a true transformation compound. Keep the diet clean and dialed in, and every pound you gain is going to be hard, quality lean muscle that shows more and more as the fat reduces.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 15*: 190lbs

_Appearance_: Bigger and leaner with roadmap veins. Trouble areas of chest, stomach and lats continue to shed fat while gaining hard muscle. I get noticeably more bloated by the end of the day, and wake up lean as hell - that's why I think the nutrient partitioning of Trestolone might not work well with carbs. On Tren, I've been able to take in massive amounts of carbs without bloating.

_Temperament_: I have been lethargic as hell all day - pretty close to what high doses of SD or Methylsten do do me. Could be my orals. Could be that I woke up too early today. But I definitely feel off, and decided to take a rest day. I did, however, muster up an outdoor cardio session, which I intend to do more consistently as I try to get down to 7%.

_Noticed_: My Test is definitely working up, which gives me every reason to believe that my original vial was bunk, or severely underdosed. I used it for TRT a couple months, plus to start this cycle. And it felt nothing like I'm used to from Test. I can't wait to put together a low Test Prop, moderate Trest Ace, moderate Tren Ace, moderate Masteron Prop, high dose Var cycle. Particularly, I'm looking for Masteron's AI properties to keep down the bloat, which should be a little less with Prop, especially dosed low. I've stacked Tren and Deca (NPP) before, and that was one of my best ever periods of progress. So I feel comfortable stacking Tren and Trest, if I've got legit anastrozole and caber. Final issue I noticed today was sine very slight cramping - but the pitiful kind. All muscle groups are tightening up considerably.

_Additions_: I am going to run some Raloxifene to try to reduce some pubertal gyno. If I can accomplish that while building my chest, things will look much more pleasing. I am also going to introduce T3 within a few days.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 16: *191lbs

_Training:_ Front delts, trapezius, calves, forearms. I usually work obliques a little bit, but I feel like I should lay off of them while on Trestolone, because they could begin to look disproportioned. Energy level was consistent throughout, in an early morning session. I haven't done early mornings in several months, so it was nice to still be in beast mode before the sun comes up. I might return for some cardio later depending on how tight my diet is today.

_Appearance_: Striations are becoming so much stronger - I continue to notice cuts where there was a layer of fat before. Vascularity is the best it's ever been regardless of any fat burner, vasodilater, or steroid I was on, or even several things at once. Pumps will be all day long on Trestolone, and during your workout, it will get freaky. 

_Gains_: Weight has stayed roughly the same since an 8lb increase, while fat continues to decrease. 

_Notes_: Last night was the 2nd night I felt I couldn't sleep early in the morning - was up around 4am wide awake. Perfect for an early morning workout, but not so great if I've gota a jam packed day. What I'm hoping is that Trestolone allows you to sleep a little less without suffering.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 17:* 193lbs

_Training:_ Wifey convinced me to go with her to hot yoga today. I used to talk crap about it...  Until I saw the god damn eye candy there. Now I'll go once a week. Bonus is it gives me a lot of peace, and serves as my cardio and then some. But really, it's to look at ass. I tend to drop 5 lbs of water every time, and today was no exception. That on top of the Trest is remarkable. And the hot yoga ass makes every minute worth it.

_Appearance:_ Drastically leaner today! Still gaining muscle tone,still burning fat rapidly. We know we can't "turn fat into muscle," but damnit that's exactly how this feels. Obliques and abs from top to bottom are rock hard and showing through better than ever before. By the end of this cycle, I think I might have the best ability so far to describe the Trest effect from start to finish and everywhere in between. This cycle, stands to do for me what 2-3 cycles might not do, at least in terms of the final result. I don't know what that result will be, but if 17 days delivered better results than anything prior, we're golden. 

_Notes: _And since I started running legit Test, there is no, absolutely zero, loss of libido or ED. I know that's a legitimate concern with Trest. It should be. But for me, it's just not presenting, except when I was running bunk Test. I don't agree that Trest could be used as a standalone HRT without leaving someone's dick in the dirt.

*That's up to date to this point. I will strive to keep this up to date and as informative and descriptive as I can so that we can learn more about this Trestolone.*


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 9, 2013)

i like that cycle


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 9, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> i like that cycle



Thought you might. One of my intentions is to provide an informed comparison toTren. The best way I can think of so far is to run Trest for 5 weeks, thenTren. With a back to back comparison, I will be able to see the difference in results, Tren sides that pop up, etc.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 10, 2013)

*Day 18: *193lbs

_Weight_: Normally the morning after I do hot yoga, I'm 2-3lbs lighter than the previous morning. This must mean I hold a lot of water. Today, my weight had not changed. I'm hoping I still gained a little muscle, plus dropped some water and it was a wash. 

_Feeling_: I need to mention that I am still feeling a little lethargic. Not like with high doses of SD or methylsten, but that tired feeling in the eyes with yawning here and there. It's not debilitating, but here's what I'm gonna do: I'm gonna reduce my Anadrol to 50mg/day (all preworkout) and keep my Epi at 45mg/day and see how that feels for a bit. 

_Other observations_: I have noticed increased hunger. My calories are not low enough for me to feel this hungry, so Trest must be comparable to Tren in its nutrient partitioning and hunger causing effects. It's not carbs I'm craving, which helps. If I were running SD, I would be craving carb after carb after carb. Not much more to report today.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 11, 2013)

*Day 19: *192lbs

_Progress_: My second week did not knock my socks off as much as my first week did. I guess that's one question we might present about Trestolone - What is the ideal cycle length? Could it be run for 8+ weeks? Is it a 3 week hitter quitter? I am very interested to see how Trestolone behaves in a Prop/Mast/Trest/Tren/Var cycle. 

_Appearance_: I continue to maintain my leanness. What I can say for certain is that Trestolone's aromatization results in at least a little water. I say this because there is bloating, and it is easily disposed of through the sweat glands. And underneath, there is rock hard, new muscle tissue. I have seen at least one other log stating that Trest is definitely a bulker - I think it's multi-pupose, but as a bulker, be prepared for significant water gain. I can't imagine what I would have gained to this point had I eaten 1500+kcal above maintenance (I'm at roughly 500kcal above maintenance).


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 20: *192lbs

_Training_: Rest day (I definitely needed it!)

_Feeling_: I was lethargic as hell today, and a little irritable. No reason for it. I slept well, slept enough, everything's good. The lethargy was more bothersome than the irritability, because it's persisted for several days now. I am beginning to think that Trest might be as hepatoxic as it looks on paper, because I have been known to stack all sorts of orals without experiencing much lethargy. 

_Appearance_: Feeling and looking too soft today. There is too much water with this combination. I'm going to bed at 199 and waking up at 192, so I'm pissing 7lbs of water through the night, and I stop drinking my gallon around dinner time. I usually would see a 3-4lb difference between night and morning, but not 6 or 7. And I'm eating relatively clean, and don't take in any extra sodium. I wonder if increasing my AI would have any impact. I have not picked up any gyno, so that's not a problem. But this is too much water for something with this much potential. Kinda like god's sick joke lol. I'm done with Anadrol soon, so once that's out, if I'm still bloated, I'll know it's the Trest.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 14, 2013)

*Day 21*: 191lbs

_Appearance_: Considerably less water retention today. Vascularity is sweet. Muscle density and hardness are in full effect. Obliques are getting more pronounced by the day, and I am hoping more so now that I am making some changes to avoid water retention.

_Training_: Chest, Tri's, Calves. Pretty killer session. Was able to get reps I have not gotten before. Could have run a full cardio session afterwards, but didn't have time.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

any updates bro?
been following along.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 30, 2013)

Subbed also, maybe the gym has been closed?


----------

